# Canoe



## SawDustJack (Nov 6, 2006)

17 foot cedar and glass ..


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice Job on the canoe Sawdustjack....

I just love wooden boats..:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SawDustJack (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank Ya Kindly Dear Sir .. 
If ya think you're short of clamps , build one o these thingys , and you'll have plenty to spare when you finish .. 
Also it helps to start out bald hedded , I did , so I didnt have too much hair to pull out ..
Slow going , very slow going .. Went thru a lot of worm dirt building that thing ..


----------



## radar67 (Nov 8, 2006)

Jack, what does that thing weigh? It looks real good. What did you use for the outside finish? And, what part of Bama are you from?


----------



## SawDustJack (Nov 6, 2006)

1) Its pretty light , about 75 pounds maybe ...
2) Spar Varnish over fiberglass ..
3) mail address is Prattville , jus across the river from Montgomery , we're out in the county , no city limit signs for me ..


----------



## radar67 (Nov 8, 2006)

That outside finish sure does look good. You are only 225 miles from me.


----------



## SawDustJack (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah I know where u be Stew :gunsmilie: 
Due west of Laurel and Nortwest of Hattiesburg , on 84 .. and hhmm lemme think here ... 49 ??? Yep , you at or near 84 and 49 crossing :icon_wink: ..
Been thru there , is about same size town I growed up in :thumbup: 
Small , so small in fact it makes small look big :thumbsup: 
Way I likes it ..:yes:
Thanks fer the kind werds :notworthy:


----------



## radar67 (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeap, you nailed it on the head. I don't live too far from the interchange right now. Here in the near future, I plan to relocate to Seminary where my land is.


----------



## oscorner (Dec 10, 2006)

How many hours do you have tied up in your canoe. It's a beaut!


----------



## SawDustJack (Nov 6, 2006)

HHMM I dunno , took about a year , at least 5-10 hours a week .. I doubt less than three hundred hours ..


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

SDJ that's fantastic work. My dad used to do boat repairs on the side when he was in the navy. He took on some pretty serious re-builds too. i can remember wanting to stay up all night helping him, smelling that fiberglass. I loved it. Maybe that's what happened to my braincells. :laughing: 

Most folks, even many woodworkers, don't have any idea how much work goes into a project like your canoe. Great job.:thumbsup: 

Is that Eastern Red Cedar (Juniper)?


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Beautiful canoe!. Bending wood is a real science and takes a ton of patience (from what I'm told, I haven't been brave enough to try yet). 

A buddy of mine takes game photos and got a real nice shot of a mother bear and her cubs. He approached me about making a real nice frame and donating it for an auction for a friend that died of leukemia last year. The proceeds were going to his two boys' college fund. I donated the spalted maple and he matted it with some walnut. Sorry about the cropped photo, the file was too big to get it all--


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice job on the frame JP. Good work....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Beautiful JP. 

FYI, you can download a free trial version of xat HERE and you can resize so easy it's not funny, so that you will not have to crop anymore to get the filesize you need.

i downloaded my copy well over a year ago and I have never been required to pay for it. Dunno why. Maybe it was a free version and not a trial after all?


----------



## SawDustJack (Nov 6, 2006)

Tex I wuz in the Navy too .. 12 years .. Yep is eastern red cedar .. Darn near wore out a table saw ripping that cedar into workable pieces .. 
Patience ?? How about a couple hours just to get two pieces mated up purrfect , then clamped and glued up , and walk away for the rest of the day to let it cure .. 
It was fun , and I enjoyed it , but I dont think I'll do it again ..


----------

